
Blog reading becomes a habit, study says - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/04/09/blog-readers.html?ref=rss
======
nazgulnarsil
magazine column reading becomes a habit, study finds.

I'm sick of everything on the internet being treated as if it were brand
fucking new.

